# Favorite supportive foods/drinks for the nervous system?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am thinking about focusing on foods, drinks, and supplements that can support and soothe the nervous system. I feel lately due to some massive panic attacks like I have a very frazzled and tired nervous system, which has caused my strong dp/dr lately. I have heard celery juice is very helpful for the nerves. Does anyone else know of anything else that can be supportive of the nervous system?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I am thinking about focusing on foods, drinks, and supplements that can support and soothe the nervous system. I feel lately due to some massive panic attacks like I have a very frazzled and tired nervous system, which has caused my strong dp/dr lately. I have heard celery juice is very helpful for the nerves. Does anyone else know of anything else that can be supportive of the nervous system?


I'm taking B vitamines and (Magnesium 300 mg + 120 mg vitamine C - it's in the same pill).
It helps me to feel more calm. 
Also, don't fight with DP and try not to feed it with fear, because that will eat all your energy. Just try to relax and don't think about it.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

nix said:


> I'm taking B vitamines and (Magnesium 300 mg + 120 mg vitamine C - it's in the same pill).
> It helps me to feel more calm.
> Also, don't fight with DP and try not to feed it with fear, because that will eat all your energy. Just try to relax and don't think about it.


Thank you so much Nix! I am trying that (not fighting with the DP) and I am feeling better almost instaneaously. I keep fighting with the fear and it puts me into a constant state of alert. Thanks for that tip! It helps! That also sounds like a good pill!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Thank you so much Nix! I am trying that (not fighting with the DP) and I am feeling better almost instaneaously. I keep fighting with the fear and it puts me into a constant state of alert. Thanks for that tip! It helps! That also sounds like a good pill!


Sometimes what also really works for me is that when I start to feel really weird and derealization is becoming strong, I just say to myself "ok, let it be, I don't care" and I simply stop to think about it and I stop feeding that feeling with fear and most of the time that worst sensation that should probably lead into panic attack simply disappers in a few seconds.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Bananas and cocoa (real, preferably raw cocoa powder in some fluid, dark {raw} chocolate etc., [milk chocolate is poison]) seem to improve my mood and generally make me feel better.. Natural vitamin C (from acerola, rose hip etc..) also seems to help. Vitamin D is important too, perhaps one of the most important vitamins.. but you gotta take it enough.

Cocoa and bananas are packed with stuff like tryptophan, vitamin b's, magnesium.. brain foods


----------

